

This guy will run against the Congressman who introduced SOPA. Support him - vm
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/nehr6/as_requested_i_am_willing_to_run_against_lamar/

======
adlep
Good. That fucktard who introduced the SOPA should be promptly eliminated
(from congress that is)...

